# Shell -> Rci Points Chart



## hockeygran (May 19, 2009)

Is there anyone out there who can either give me a link to an SVC conversion chart to RCI points?   I need to find the points required to transfer from SVC to RCI to stay at Alii Kai Resort in Princeville on Kauai.  Thanks for reading this!  I am a newbie at SVC and cannot yet talk to a rep.


----------



## blr666 (May 19, 2009)

3500 shell pts for a 1 bedroom and 4500 for a 2 bedroom.


----------



## hockeygran (May 19, 2009)

blr666 said:


> 3500 shell pts for a 1 bedroom and 4500 for a 2 bedroom.



Thanks so very much.  Do you know what day you have to check in at Alii Kai.  The book says it varies so does that mean the arrival date is flexible? Any idea about where I can find a conversion chart to RCI points? I also need to know about The Wyndham Shearwater on Kauai.
 
By the way are those platinum (red) points or off season for Alii Kai?


----------

